# Dr Barnardo's Babies Castle - Kent - August 2012



## nelly (Sep 3, 2012)

I battled with myself about whether to post this report or not.

It's like a opening a packet of Revels and coming across the coffee one, it looks great on the outside, very nice, but inside Urrrgh!!!
_____________________________

The History

The Babies Castle was officially opened on 9th August 1886 this institution was for the reception of babies. In 1908 Babies Castle became a mixed home for children under eight years of age. It was particularly used for babies and young children who, owing to their physical condition, were not suited for boarding out.






1905

Babies Castle closed, in 1965 and was re-named, appropriately enough, 'Hawkhurst Castle', after the nearby village of the same name and operated as a private nursing home for the elderly.







In 2006 planning Consent was granted for Babies Castle for conversion to provide a total of 11 residential units







































































Thanks for sticking with it!!!
​


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 3, 2012)

great post, thanks for sharing it.

Does look a big place, do you have anymore pics from inside.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Sep 3, 2012)

Great looking place. Loving the shot with the stained glass windows!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 3, 2012)

i like that nel..well worth a report..


----------



## Bones out (Sep 3, 2012)

You polished a turd Nelly, nice one. Was a tad busy in there as I remember


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 4, 2012)

Agreed with my old mate Bones! You did well as it was so trashed. 

Well done Nelly (Not bad for a Canon)


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

Fury161 said:


> great post, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Does look a big place, do you have anymore pics from inside.



Sorry Fury, just take the last photo and replicate it, the whole inside looked like that 

Nice bumping into some new faces though


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 4, 2012)

Man, I used to live not far from there and never knew about it- typical! One day I'll get back down that way tho, would be great to find something interesting and accesible for a change!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 4, 2012)

Always worth it dude, although the history does somewhat overshadow what's left! Lovely pics, and hey there's even a nice window. Cheers for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 4, 2012)

Totally minging place but worth the effort somehow, especially after a slap up nosh and a few calvados over the road. Like the window pics Nellers.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 4, 2012)

Some great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 4, 2012)

great report and pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 4, 2012)

It is a funny place, from the outside you expect so much more, and inside it's a bit of a let down. 
Still, derelict places isn't just about the good stuff, it's about 'derelict places'


----------

